# Other > Fun and games >  Adverts that stick in your head

## Jaquaia

So something Stella said put this advert in my head;




What adverts have stuck in your head?

----------


## Paula

https://youtu.be/I8CTscW3dpI

----------


## S deleted

https://youtu.be/NK5-2fPyCjA

----------


## Paula

> https://youtu.be/NK5-2fPyCjA


Brilliant!

----------


## S deleted

https://youtu.be/aHA4-5N5AzA

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## S deleted



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## S deleted



----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (03-03-18),S deleted (10-11-16),Strugglingmum (16-11-18)

----------


## purplefan

For hands that do dishes can be soft as your face, with mild green fairy liquid.  :(bow):

----------


## S deleted

Just for you PF

----------


## Jaquaia

http://youtu.be/Tr-lNUyuFWE

----------


## S deleted

Was watching Central Intelligence last night so gotta shire this one

----------


## S deleted

Never get bored of this...

----------


## smelly_steph

the marmite advert with the family and the father says, here's the results of the marmite jeane test.

he opens the envilope and goes... good, we're all lovers

and the  kid goes- I hate it, I hate it

mother: he's never even tried it

that and the go compare adverts

----------


## map84

I think this is a beautifully creepy advert that I remember fondly as a child!!(Hopefully drink commercials don't appeal to children as much in the 21st century)
https://youtu.be/1TUOPeNJCK8

----------


## Suzi

I remember that one! lol

----------


## smelly_steph

map84,

the milky bar kid advert used to give me nightmares as a child.

absolutely terrified.

----------


## OldMike

Watch out there's a humphrey about.

----------


## smelly_steph

their's one going about which sticks in my head because of it's god aweful catchy song.

" discover more at unicorn shopping village"

try getting that one out of your head

their's also a direct line one with winston wolf- they all stick in my mind, but the one with the airport takes top position

----------


## Corvus

These STI ones never fail to make me laugh. I mean, they're really clever and they get the message across, but I thought it was an advert for a dating site, and then it suddenly changes. It's just...so funny.

----------


## purplefan

Mild green fairy liquid.
For mash get smash
Tudor crisps.

----------

Strugglingmum (16-11-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

the new john lewis advert (with elton john) is going to stick in my head for a very, very long time- and I don't like elton john that much, so ugg

----------


## OldMike

> the new john lewis advert (with elton john) is going to stick in my head for a very, very long time- and I don't like elton john that much, so ugg


I quite like Elton but to each his/her own.

----------


## Strugglingmum

> 


My kids laugh cause I know this word for word.... love it

----------

Paula (16-11-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

well, I suppose elton is responsible for the circle of life!

so it's not all bad news

----------


## smelly_steph

currently on the radio their is a comercial that advertises hearing tests

it's the head shoulders knees and toes song just leaving out the ears

now if that doesn't get stuck in your head I don't know what will

----------


## Suzi

You're welcome....

----------


## Stella180

Resurrecting this thread cos I found this rather amusing ad by chance today...

----------

